# Barcelona



## gavroche (3 Oct 2020)

I fancy taking my wife for a week end away in Barcelona when travelling will be safe again, hopefully before next summer.
We have never been to Barcelona and from what I understand, it is a fascinating city to visit, so, what are your recommendations ?


----------



## I like Skol (3 Oct 2020)

Yes.


----------



## cougie uk (3 Oct 2020)

It's alright. Been there a couple of times with work and it didn't make me want to return. 

Zurich might be a safer bet. Nice and probably getting through Covid quicker.


----------



## mjr (4 Oct 2020)

The musical fountain.
Black paella at El Rey de la Gamba.

And there's a church and some sculptures that are quite nice.


----------



## Cycleops (4 Oct 2020)

The Gaudi Cathedral is stunning but apart from that not much of note. How about Riga, Latvia? Interesting city and they have a state run Opera which is fantastic where seats run from about a fiver compared to a hundred in London. If you’ve never seen live opera before it’s a great experience.
https://www.liveriga.com/en/1172-latvian-national-opera/


----------



## GM (4 Oct 2020)

gavroche said:


> I fancy taking my wife for a week end away in Barcelona when travelling will be safe again, hopefully before next summer.
> We have never been to Barcelona and from what I understand, it is a fascinating city to visit, so, what are your recommendations ?




Watch your pockets!


----------



## Dave7 (4 Oct 2020)

gavroche said:


> I fancy taking my wife for a week end away in Barcelona when travelling will be safe again, hopefully before next summer.
> We have never been to Barcelona and from what I understand, it is a fascinating city to visit, so, what are your recommendations ?


Fabulous city to visit imo.......just do it.
I have been 5 times.....3 for work. Twice with MrsD.
Las Ramblas is simply fascinating. On one occasion we knowingly/willingly paid silly money to sit in the middle of Las Ramblas with beers and just 'people watched' for an hour.
Lots of great tapas bars down the side streets.
Some brill architecture but if you want to get in you need to be up early.
The market is worth visiting.
A standard weekend cannot imo do it justice. Push the boat out for a long weekend.
I always stayed in the same hotel just off Ramblas. Decent hotel at a reasonable price..........if its of interest I will find the name for you.
JUST WATCH OUT FOR PICK POCKETS!!!


----------



## Dave Davenport (4 Oct 2020)

We've been a few times and really like it there, lots to see (definitely more than just the Sagrada Familia) and a cool vibe, especially away from the more touristy parts like La Rambla. If you've got time the half hour train journey and funicular or cable car trip to Monserrat is well worth it. It's worth having a siesta and going out late as away from the tourist places nothing gets busy 'till 10pm at the earliest.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Oct 2020)

I used to have Barcelona in my regular work rota, it was nice enough but never my favourite city to visit and I was glad that someone else took it over. I just found it far, far too busy in a tourism sense (it's heaving), and the public transport falls way behind many. The food was always fabulous however. 

If it has to be Spain I prefer Granada, Seville and Madrid, but if I'm not restricted to Spain then my favourite places to visit (out of my work destinations) are Copenhagen, Porto or Lisbon.


----------



## Dave7 (4 Oct 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I used to have Barcelona in my regular work rota, it was nice enough but never my favourite city to visit and I was glad that someone else took it over. I just found it far, far too busy in a tourism sense (it's heaving), and the public transport falls way behind many. The food was always fabulous however.
> 
> If it has to be Spain I prefer Granada, Seville and Madrid, but if I'm not restricted to Spain then my favourite places to visit (out of my work destinations) are Copenhagen, Porto or Lisbon.


Not to hijack this thread but out of interest, what is/was your job that took you there ?
My 'work' related visits revolved around meeting suppliers at the plastics exhibition.
@gavroche BTW.... I am pretty sure the place I stayed was the hotel Turin. Just 2 minutes walk from the Ramblas.


----------



## Profpointy (4 Oct 2020)

Barcelona is a stunning city. The partly built Sagrada Familia is amazing, and there's nearly twice as much built since I was last there. You could spend a whole weekend or more just visiting Gaudi buildings. The Pedrada flats are another highlight. Mostly they are lived in but they've kept one flat, decked out how a bourgeois family might have lived at the time. Another highlight is the superb aquarium on the seafront. The food is pretty awesome too. Couple of hints - try and stay in town, eg somewhere near the Ramblas. This means you can walk everywhere. Another hint is they eat out quite late, so if you were thinking of having a meal at say 7 or 8pm they have barely opened and most places still shut. When we were there we'd gone to bed earlyish on the night we arrived but were awakened by noise in the street - there was a big procession, fireworks and they were doing the huge human pyramid thing - about 8 people high - so we got up again to enjoy the spectacle. Dunno when they do this, but would be worth checking up

Must go back !


----------



## Dave7 (4 Oct 2020)

Profpointy said:


> Barcelona is a stunning city. The partly built Sagrada Familia is amazing, and there's nearly twice as much built since I was last there. You could spend a whole weekend or more just visiting Gaudi buildings. The Pedrada flats are another highlight. Mostly they are lived in but they've kept one flat, decked out how a bourgeois family might have lived at the time. Another highlight is the superb aquarium on the seafront. The food is pretty awesome too. Couple of hints - try and stay in town, eg somewhere near the Ramblas. This means you can walk everywhere. Another hint is they eat out quite late, so if you were thinking of having a meal at say 7 or 8pm they have barely opened and most places still shut. When we were there we'd gone to bed earlyish on the night we arrived but were awakened by noise in the street - there was a big procession, fireworks and they were doing the huge human pyramid thing - about 8 people high - so we got up again to enjoy the spectacle. Dunno when they do this, but would be worth checking up
> 
> Must go back !


That reminds me of a funny (true) story.
Again with work, MrsD with me, I had driven from Switzerland to a place in the Basque area.........the place was Donastia SanSebastian (spelling ??).
Knackered, we had a drink and crashed out.
We we woken at midnight and the town was alive, buzzing. Like you we got dressed and joined in.
1st bar we went in they were handing round all these plates of food.
How kind, we thought, and tucked in.
It was weeks later that we learned that was tapas and we were supposed to have paid for it


----------



## Rusty Nails (4 Oct 2020)

GM said:


> Watch your pockets!



^^^^^^^
DAMHIK


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> Not to hijack this thread but out of interest, what is/was your job that took you there ?



I work for a large US company in safety and security. So I go and do safety risk assessments of facilities, offices, and the hotels that our staff stay at to ensure they meet our company standards. I also go and investigate or support when there are serious incidents, so I'm travelling to my allocated cities all year round normally. 
Not so much at the moment, sadly!


----------



## Starchivore (4 Oct 2020)

I stayed once in a very nice village outside Barcelona, but on the train line- easy ride into the city centre. "La Floresta", very nice little place, I recommend it if you don't want to stay in the city itself, it's got some nice views and walks.


----------



## alicat (4 Oct 2020)

I once got food poisoning in Barcelona. Not sure what the city was like...


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Oct 2020)

We enjoyed Barcelona a lot, but........

We also enjoyed......

Budapest
Copenhagen
Berlin
Paris
Vienna
Lisbon
Porto
Cadiz
Brugge
Amsterdam
Delft

in fact, in our experience, most (mainland) European Cities have been enjoyable.

Venice was one exception.


----------



## mjr (4 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> 1st bar we went in they were handing round all these plates of food.
> How kind, we thought, and tucked in.
> It was weeks later that we learned that was tapas and we were supposed to have paid for it


Maybe  I think it applies more to southern cities (I don't remember it in Barcelona) but in some, it's considered poor behaviour to drink anything stronger than beer without food, so if you don't order any food, a moderately posh bar will offer/give you a "tapeta" (mini tapas) which is occasionally surprisingly big. You get no choice what it is (unlike tapas) and it's "free" but the drinks in such places are expensive enough they're not making a loss IIRC!

Edit: Wikipedia mentions this in passing in its tapas article so I'm not going completely mad :-)


----------



## Rusty Nails (4 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> We enjoyed Barcelona a lot, but........
> 
> We also enjoyed......
> 
> ...



I agree with you about most European cities, but I've found Venice very enjoyable the four times I've been there. That's always been in early or late winter when it is less crowded and the waiter at our hotel warned us to keep away from there any other times as it can get very unpleasant. We've been lucky with the weather though and always missed the high tide floods.


----------



## Eziemnaik (4 Oct 2020)

With the caveat it is usually less posh taverna or bar that will do this, and it is in general an Andalusian tradition, and even with that more Jaen or Granada than Sevilla or Malaga.

As far as Barcelona it is IMO Spanish anwer to Venice - mass tourism is not a pretty thing (even if thanks to the size it is less pronounced in the Catalan capital)
If anybody is interested in Catalan culture and cuisine I would rather advise to visit Girona or Lleida, or even next door Sabadell

Btw if in BCN visit bar Montse - it is a time travel, with some nice wine and oldschool food it is a mood


----------



## Profpointy (4 Oct 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> We enjoyed Barcelona a lot, but........
> 
> We also enjoyed......
> 
> ...



I was fully expecting disappointment in Venice but we had a lovely day there - day trip from Padua (I think?). Lunch, beers, coffee etc was all fair enough prices - we avoided St Mark's square for such obviously, and likewise expensive gondola rides. I though it genuinely lovely. We did go in the summer and despite that it wasn't thwt crowded, but I dare say it can be.


----------



## Profpointy (4 Oct 2020)

Dave7 said:


> That reminds me of a funny (true) story.
> Again with work, MrsD with me, I had driven from Switzerland to a place in the Basque area.........the place was Donastia SanSebastian (spelling ??).
> Knackered, we had a drink and crashed out.
> We we woken at midnight and the town was alive, buzzing. Like you we got dressed and joined in.
> ...



The very late nights thing is strange and takes some getting used to. Staying in more rural northern Spain I remember coming back maybe 9:30 from a caving trip. We were tired and didn't fancy cooking so thought we'd see if anything still open for food. Went to our regular cafe bar and asked if he was (still) doing food, and the guy rolled his eyes and re-opened the dining room. By about 11 or midnight the place was buzzing. We weren't late but far too early. Very small children were out and about with their grandparents at 1am. 

On the way back from the same holiday, only 50 miles further north in France everything was totally shut at maybe 7pm


----------



## mjr (4 Oct 2020)

Eziemnaik said:


> With the caveat it is usually less posh taverna or bar that will do this, and it is in general an Andalusian tradition, and even with that more Jaen or Granada than Sevilla or Malaga.


Yebbut are they as big in the less posh bars? 🐖



> As far as Barcelona it is IMO Spanish anwer to Venice - mass tourism is not a pretty thing (even if thanks to the size it is less pronounced in the Catalan capital)


I don't think it's quite on that level but it's been years since I visited either so things might have got worse in BCN or better in Venice!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (4 Oct 2020)

Take the cable car to the mountain above and walk back down.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 Sep 2021)

There next week for a couple of days - Hotel Gaudi in Las Ramblas. Anybody any tips on what to see for someone in a wheelchair?


----------



## BrumJim (8 Sep 2021)

Barcelona isn't too bad for wheelchair access. The paralympics were held there in 1992, so that gave the city a kick-start for accessibility.

Less accessible if you aren't a regular wheelchair user and need to borrow one, as that facility isn't available in most places, and they often won't understand the need to provide this.


----------



## vickster (8 Sep 2021)

Plenty of blogs etc if you Google Barcelona in a wheelchair
Eg https://www.barcelonaturisme.com/wv...-accessibility-a-wheelchair-users-dream-.html

Have a lovely trip


----------



## Cathryn (9 Sep 2021)

Barcelona is stunning, I love it...but be very careful to guard your pockets/wallets/bag etc. Like a little paranoid about it!!

We loved the dancing fountains (they played the Freddie Mercury Barcelona song and I burst into tears but I was pregnant so that's okay). Utterly gorgeous. There's also a fabulous old-fashioned cocktail bar called Boadas just off La Rambla - feels historic and special, makes lethal cocktails (including non-alcoholic ones for pregnant people etc). 

You'll love it. I'd love to go back.


----------



## Rusty Nails (9 Sep 2021)

Cathryn said:


> Barcelona is stunning, I love it...but be very careful to guard your pockets/wallets/bag etc. Like a little paranoid about it!!
> 
> We loved the dancing fountains (they played the Freddie Mercury Barcelona song and I burst into tears but I was pregnant so that's okay). Utterly gorgeous. There's also a fabulous old-fashioned cocktail bar called Boadas just off La Rambla - feels historic and special, makes lethal cocktails (including non-alcoholic ones for pregnant people etc).
> 
> You'll love it. I'd love to go back.


I had our passports pickpocketed from a buttoned pocket on the leg of my cargo trousers on the underground from the centre to the Gaudi park. Looking back I believe it was by a young kid with his family who bumped against me several times.

Wasted much of the last day of the break at the police station near the Ramblas trying to get sorted so we could get the flight the next day.

I'd go back any time, but I'd be more careful in future.


----------



## Cathryn (9 Sep 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> I'd go back any time, but I'd be more careful in future.



It's such a shame isn't it. We saw two incidents at close hand but somehow avoided it. I had my cards stashed in my bra! (Plenty of space)


----------



## BoldonLad (9 Sep 2021)

Rusty Nails said:


> I had our passports pickpocketed from a buttoned pocket on the leg of my cargo trousers on the underground from the centre to the Gaudi park. Looking back I believe it was by a young kid with his family who bumped against me several times.
> 
> Wasted much of the last day of the break at the police station near the Ramblas trying to get sorted so we could get the flight the next day.
> 
> I'd go back any time, but I'd be more careful in future.



I had similar experience in Budapest, "only" lost bank cards, driving licence, and small amount of cash. Very annoying, but, it didn't spoil our time in Budapest. Like you, I shall be even more careful in future where keep my wallet. As it happens bank (Santander) were spot on, and, no actual financial loss (other than the small amount of cash).


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Sep 2021)

gavroche said:


> I fancy taking my wife for a week end away in Barcelona when travelling will be safe again, hopefully before next summer.
> We have never been to Barcelona and from what I understand, it is a fascinating city to visit, so, what are your recommendations ?


Barcelona is lovely but only ever spent a day there. However I do recommend Seville !!!! That’s an amazing place !

As for stealing , yes be careful ! Watched a lad skilfully attempt to slip his hand into a guys back pack. Till I shouted at him after a pat on the back.


----------



## MichaelW2 (10 Sep 2021)

I feel for the pickpockets. The past two years must have been very hard for them.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (10 Sep 2021)

Pickpockets seems to be a bit of a theme here and elsewhere. We keep the important stuff secreted on the electric wheelchair - there's no way anyone could get to them unnoticed  Very easy to leave phones sitting on cafe tables though.


----------



## BoldonLad (10 Sep 2021)

Joey Shabadoo said:


> Pickpockets seems to be a bit of a theme here and elsewhere. We keep the important stuff secreted on the electric wheelchair - there's no way anyone could get to them unnoticed  Very easy to leave phones sitting on cafe tables though.



Indeed. I am one of those who mentioned pickpockets, but, to be fair, I have travelled thousands of miles in various parts of the world, on business, and, we have travelled thousands of miles in mainland Europe, including many cities, in our retirement. We have (touch wood) had only one "incident". So, I would say, yes, be careful, but, not paranoid.


----------



## Rusty Nails (10 Sep 2021)

On our last trip to Barcelona we saw a shoplifter being chased out of a shop by the staff. He had a leg in plaster and a crutch and I couldn't help but laugh at the sight of him running so fast. I don't know if he was caught as he disappeared round a corner followed by the chasers. Very impressive.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (16 Sep 2021)

Car got broken into at motorway services just north of Barcelona. Some money and luggage nicked. Now got the PITA of replacing window.


----------



## Chislenko (22 Sep 2021)

I spent an all expenses paid weekend there and even without spending a penny / pesata / Euro it did absolutely nothing for me.

Once you have seen one example of Gaudi's nonsense (imho) you have seen them all.

To echo what others have said also witnessed an attempted bag snatch.


----------



## Eziemnaik (15 Nov 2021)

Gaudi is awesome, Gracia and Eixample are fantastic, liveable barrios, ciudad vella is full of interesting bars and on the verge of being gentrified. On the other side - food is <<< compared to Andalusia or Basque Country, Catalans are not the most friendly people (till you get to know them) and la Rambla sucks.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (15 Nov 2021)

Barcelona was, on the whole, great. It's very wheelchair friendly, better on that front than Madrid. We spent three days there and loved la Rambla - our hotel was right in the middle of it, by the Gaudi museum. There's a youthful energy and vibrancy in Barcelona that's infectious and there's art everywhere if you look. Lovely walking through the old part and stumbling upon this -

View: https://youtu.be/JN1LcShiV2E


When I went to the Spanish Autoglass to get a temporary window put in the car, the young man grumpily waved me away saying "Next week, next week", so I tried to book an appointment. Rather disgustedly he opened up the computer and took my passport for the details but was having problems finding Scotland on his system. In better English than my Spanish he expressed his surprise that he couldn't input "Scotland".

"But you are a country! We know you are a country! Why is this, this is not right", which led to a conversation about Scottish/Catalan independence. Anyway, realising I was Scottish and not English, his attitude changed. "Come back in 1 hour, your car will be done"


----------

